
Show HN: A new EventEmitter for Deno ( and every other JavaScript runtimes) - garronej
https://evt.land
======
garronej
Disclaimer: Although EVT is a marked improvement over EventEmitter it can't
compete in teme of feature scope with RxJS yet. There are important operators
such as swichMap, mergeMap, debounceTime and others that do not have an
equivalent in EVT. However, EVT has two main things going for it already: It
allows performing filter, map and scan in a single operation which makes the
code much less verbose and enables typescript to seamlessly infer what is
going on. It is more accessible, the API is close to EventEmitter which allows
getting started quickly and progressively leverage the more advanced features.
Any feedback much appreciated

And for the NPM modules authors that are interested in supporting both Deno
and Node with a single codebase like EVT does, checkout
[https://github.com/garronej/denoify](https://github.com/garronej/denoify)

